# Best Bet for geese?



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

With this cold weather tonight and possible flurries tonight and tommorow what do you guys think the best bet is for hunting? I was going to go scouting tonight, but with this horrid wind i don't suspect the geese will travel as far as normal to feed, so they may not be back in the morning. I may be wrong, but i just don't know if scouting to find a spot to set up deeks tonight is worth it.

Anyhoo, i here more and more snows are showing up in the northern areas, but i'm thinking of hunting some honks down be audobon in the morning then hoping i can maybe step on a few pheasants a little later.

What does everyone else think. Is it worth snow goose hunting yet?


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

We are heading a different direction tomorrow morning and will not have time to scout tonight. Not planning on setting up dekes tomorrow morning, more check on birds, patterns, etc. Shoot some pheasants and coyotes and get ready for Sunday.
But I suppose the weatherman will be wrong and it will be nice tomorrow.

Good luck.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Fishhook, Just a tip, we scouted yesterday and wednesday all around audubon (300 miles on the truck each eve) Alot of the birds disappeared, still some birds but nothing like a week ago, and even that wasn't great. If you scout tonight, I wouldn't worry about the birds coming back to the same field. If they found something they like tonight ,thats the first place they'll check out tommorow morning. I'm thinking snows, maybe up north, who knows???? Have a good weekend. :beer:


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Thanks 4 the tip about not many geese down that way. Might just skip a drive tonight...gotta take the kids to a halloween party deal anyway. Hit it hard in the morning and who knows...maybe i'll get lucky!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We drove through Des Lacs and down HW 52 through Minot, Drake, Carrington, etc. and didn't see many snows yesterday.

There's 2.2 million snows projected in cen. Sask. as of Wednesday so we still gotta wait for some weather up north (fed. warden's quote on bird #'s).


----------

